# Apologetics against Jewish attacks?



## Zenas (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a friend at law school who is Jewish, and I know she's going to challenge Christianity in front of me and I cannot let it go. Does anyone know of any apologetic resources online to look over concerning Jewish questions or attacks on Christianity?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 11, 2008)

This guy might know a thing or two.
Ottawa Reformed Presbyterian Church - Meet our Pastor, Dr. Richard Ganz


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 11, 2008)

CHAIM
Christian Witness to Israel
What The Great Christian Thinkers Thought About The Jewish People
Andrew A. Bonar - The Jewish People


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 2, 2008)

alright here it goes, Im no expert but, I have been studying the counter missionairy stuff from Jews. what i would consider to be the "Premeir" counter missionairy sites are
1) Outreach Judiasm
2) AnswerJudiasm

they are the very detailed sites, they avoid telling their listeners to respond with "this is what the rabii says" so they really only use the Tanack, in hebrew. they do not use the ORal law or any thing else sorta "sola scripture"

the best response to the sites above is from a guy named Dr. Michael Brown- he has 2 PHDs in near eastern languages and some such- brilliant guy. the book is called "Jewish objections to Jesus" Dr Michael brown has proverbially "wiped the floor" with some Jewish apologists.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 3, 2008)

Not online, but I would highly recommend Michael L. Brown's, Amazon.com: Answering Jewish Objections to Jesus, vol. 1: General and Historical Objections (Answering Jewish Objections to Jesus). This is the 1st of 4 volumes on the topic. Brown is great in this area, but otherwise -- in other books -- his theology is greatly lacking (affinity with Finney, etc).


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 3, 2008)

Try early Patristic literature!


----------

